# Laminating ebony and satinwood



## irvingm (Jul 17, 2016)

Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere but I was wondering if there was a way to prevent the ebony dust staining the satinwood when sanding a laminated blank. I'm a total beginner so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lyonsacc (Jul 17, 2016)

When down to size, put a layer of thin ca on and let it dry. Then sand some. If more sanding is needed, repeat the process. That should help the dark dust from getting into the grain of the lighter wood.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 17, 2016)

I have done segmenting in which ANY sanding on the wood caused considerable dust streaks. I learned a method by myself that I later learned that many wood turners use: Use a very sharp scraper (if using hard wood) and touch lightly - instead of sanding.

There are several old themes here about which chisel to use with which wood. A scraper will not work well with soft woods but if it is stabilized it will work.

Anyway, light touches of a just sharpened scraper will smooth the outside to the point it does not need sanding and this method does not spread any contaminating dust or cause any bleed over. I make absolutely sure that I have enough CA build up after that I do not sand through to the wood, which will cause streaking.


----------



## KenV (Jul 17, 2016)

Negative rake shear scraper is my go-to-tool for fine sneak up on difficult woods like ebony.  Some can shear scrape with the wings of a bowl gouge, but it does not work for me with small items like pen barrels.

I put the mag eye magnifiers on to do the final whispy cuts.  Seal with CA and start the finish at p800

In second place is to do final cuts with a fresh skew and then seal with CA.  

Finished turning should need no sanding.  Just the finish is sanded out


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 17, 2016)

irvingm said:


> Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere but I was wondering if there was a way to prevent the ebony dust staining the satinwood when sanding a laminated blank. I'm a total beginner so any help would be appreciated.



I am sure so many people are tired of seeing this pen but this topic comes up alot and my answer is always the same. learn to use a skew. It is your friend. I do not sand wood blanks of any kind and if I had to sand this blank which is made up of Gabon Ebony and Holly, I would have a mess with cross contamination. A good sharp skew and right to finish. Just my opinion.


----------



## irvingm (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone. All good advice.. Must master the skew!


----------



## leehljp (Jul 18, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> I am sure so many people are tired of seeing this pen but this topic comes up alot and my answer is always the same. learn to use a skew. It is your friend. I do not sand wood blanks of any kind and if I had to sand this blank which is made up of Gabon Ebony and Holly, I would have a mess with cross contamination. A good sharp skew and right to finish. Just my opinion.



I am tired of seeing it on IAP. Stop it - by sending it to me! I know how to use something that nice looking! :biggrin: I might even tell people "I" made it!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 18, 2016)

Very good Hank:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

